# SAS Chat



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

Well?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what about it? what are you asking?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I go there after I read the forums.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i vote
"I spend most of my time in there."


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

sas chat is my social life


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SAS Chat room YEAH !


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There's a chat?? Well there ya go!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ospi said:


> There's a chat?? Well there ya go!


click on the word Chat next to Forums and next to Groups


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I tried the chatroom once or twice on another site, but felt pretty intimidated.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm afraid to go in there. :hide


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's no different to forum chat, just....quicker lol. Should set yourselves a goal to join, don't have to speak or anything and see how it goes.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah, i'm scared of the chat.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Ospi said:


> It's no different to forum chat, just....quicker lol. Should set yourselves a goal to join, don't have to speak or anything and see how it goes.


I know it probably isn't much different, but the thought of joining is still scary to me... It took me 8 months to get the courage to start posting on the forum, so maybe in another 8 months I'll get the courage to join the chat too, lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i went with once in awhile. i think ive been there twice since the new owners been around


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've never been in there, and I have no desire to.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It hasn't been long since I found out about its existence. I've yet to delve into it.. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I enter chat every once in awhile. Usually, I have nothing to say related to the topic. I prefer the forums to the chat. Sometimes, I enjoy talking to people with private messaging in chat. It is easier for me to talk to one person than a group.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I spend most of my time in there.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm afraid to go in there.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Been in there once it was empty, never went back.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I went in there a couple times out of boredom and no one was there. Maybe everyone's avoiding me, lol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

maybe you just went in when people decided to go to sleep 

remember the internet is world wide.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have been there once in the last couple of years and I thought it was horrible. There was talk that I found degrading. 

Its probably not like that most of the time and I know they have been trying to clean up and weed out the troublemakers.

I used to go to chat a lot when I first joined this site years ago but just stopped. I like the forums much better.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

go chat room !


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Moderator


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Penny said:


> I have been there once in the last couple of years and *I thought it was horrible. There was talk that I found degrading.
> *
> Its probably not like that most of the time and I know they have been trying to clean up and weed out the troublemakers.
> 
> I used to go to chat a lot when I first joined this site years ago but just stopped. I like the forums much better.


not alot has changed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only been in there a few times & I was either uncomfortable with the subject matter, had little to say, or was anxious(or all 3). I did have 1 or 2 good chats though, I suppose it depends on the time & people there


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

yep. luv it in there. well, except for when a certain few individuals are there that only talk about the female body and whatnot... that can get annoying after a while. 
a few people like Tor, lucy, Em, ummmm Tus, etc are really cool to talk to. so, if you go in the room, look for them


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Ack so what you guys are saying is a lot of guys with SA are just typical frat guys they just keep their perversions locked in. I find that depressing. 

I've never seen that going on but I haven't gone in a lot. My SA is too bad, I can't even say hello. Chat scares me :um I'm a little better in the forums but I can't even make any friends I tend to stay aloof for fear rejection and talk at noone in particular. Chat is just too fast. Maybe one day.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

"I spend most of my time in there. "

I hardly post on this message board cause I'm not that good at it. In chat I feel a lot better and can open up


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

go SAS chat !


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Chat frightens me.

I've entered a few times, only to be fearful of typing.


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

I've socialising problem - can't keep up with idle conversations.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

w00t chat room !


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Penny said:


> Its probably not like that most of the time and I know they have been trying to clean up and weed out the troublemakers.


yep, it's gotten a lot better. there will always be some trouble though when it's live chat and the mods can't always be around.


TeenyBeany said:


> a few people like Tor, lucy, Em, ummmm Tus, etc are really cool to talk to. so, if you go in the room, look for them


so's nameless, meghan, lango, la_resistance, lazy, complex, dongiovanni, joe111, and i could go on for a paragraph but rather think i won't ... nearly everyone's great so idk why you'd list
... & jaan who i maybe talked to once lol.
& SLOPPY JOE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Sloppy Joe said:


> so's nameless, meghan, lango, la_resistance, lazy, complex, dongiovanni, joe111, and i could go on for a paragraph but rather think i won't ... nearly everyone's great so idk why you'd list
> ... & jaan who i maybe talked to once lol.
> & SLOPPY JOE!!!!!!!!!!


i'm #1, i'm #1!!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Moderator


:ditto:sas


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am afraid.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

ive tried sas chat once and that was enough to know i dont like it and will stay the hell away forever.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I basically never use it. All I find in there are people I know nothing about and most of them have no idea who I am either despite my 22,000+ posts because it seems there are many who use chat who don't read the board and those like me who read the board, but don't use chat.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't think I'm quite ready to join the chatroom yet. Conversing that quickly makes me regret saying things, whereas the forum allows me to read over my posts and think about what I could change about them before replying to a topic.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

w00t! to the chat room


----------

